
Analysis of voting data reveals manipulation of Putin president for life vote - blopeur
https://twitter.com/ampanmdagaba/status/1280200274439798784
======
totetsu
See also
[https://danluu.com/discontinuities/](https://danluu.com/discontinuities/) It
shows the same thing for last elections

------
baybal2
[https://euvsdisinfo.eu/uploads/2019/01/4389428.jpg](https://euvsdisinfo.eu/uploads/2019/01/4389428.jpg)

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzkatU6XAAARHNP.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzkatU6XAAARHNP.jpg)

And obligatory
[https://i.imgur.com/Q77xhLp.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Q77xhLp.jpg)

